# Black Tank Blocked



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just spent 3 day camping and went to dump and only a few gallons came out. I have had an RV for 6 years now and have follwed Camping479s Black tank 101 in the sticky for all these years.

I have a tank flush on my SOB and have used it the last 3 times to clear the tank with no problem.

This time I connected the flush and let it run a minute before opening the valve and got a few gallons but it cam to a stop even with the flush running. After a few more minutes and working the valve it did not release. I estimate the tank to be 1/2 filled before dumping and about 3/4 after filling for a while.

I drove around the campsite to see if that would clear it and no luck so I emptied the other tanks and went home.

Now what?

I checked the toilet paper was an RV type so maybe it will disolve(?).

I have ordered a King flush to back flow it.

Next thing will be to go to a dump station and try to empty it. What other techniques should I use? Should I back fill with the king with the valve closed first to build pressure or have the valve open before?

Is it likely to be easier if I leave it longer with extra tank treatment?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The kink flush will help push any plug at the outlet back into the tank. Suspect a TP Ball, did you have someone new camping with you?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

OutbackPM said:


> Should I back fill with the king with the valve closed first to build pressure or have the valve open before?


When using the King Flush, if you try to shoot water with valve closed, there will be no water entering your tank. It will simply bounce water off the valve and send it back down the drain tube; the tank valve must be open.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would think if you filled the tank up, the additional pressure in the tank would help push things out. Your already half full so You can't hurt anything.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

john7349 said:


> I would think if you filled the tank up, the additional pressure in the tank would help push things out. Your already half full so You can't hurt anything.


I bought a used 25RSS off of E-Bay about 5 years ago. Found out the first time out that the black tank would not drain. It was full, I mean full of handy wipes. They would not flush, had to dig them out one at a time. A mess to be sure.

Got a great deal on the camper though!


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Whatever it is that is blocking the flow might come loose if one were to try one of the small "flexible" hand held drain cleaning augers. It would have to be fished around the plumbing outlet of the tank but may be worth a try, or maybe try it by going down the toilet inlet itself. We bought this camper used and had a similar problem, but ours would take forever to drain, problem solved when about a dozen paper towels were removed by using one of the aforementioned augers. Which ever way you try will be pretty messy so wear some protective clothing and good gloves. Good Luck


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Could something else like a ball or a candle or something like that had fallen into the tank? Are you sure that the valve is opening all of the way or at all? Sometimes they do break. I personally would be tempted to try an augur to see if I could get anything. I have one of the drain Kings and it really doesn't do what they say it will. better would be a cover with a hose connector on it. close the valves, connect the hose and turn on and then open black valve briefly. take care to relieve pressure and see if it's unblocked. Other wise, it's dig out time and maybe plumbing time. Good luck.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Update. Success!!

my king flush arrived yeaterday so I went down to my nearest dump station, Winton Woods Sat morning and connected it up. They have recenly redone this camp ground and dump station and it has a roaming wand with hose connector on it and a stationary faucet that you can connect your own hose to.

I connected the king flush and tank flush then opened the black and got a small dribble. I then filled through the King flush into the tank being careful not to over fill but I did want it fairly full so watched it till I got 4 lights and I could see through the toilet. When I pulled the black it was as though I had no blockage at all. It flushed quickly and you could see lots of paper debris. While draining I used the tank flush at the same time to keep the flow going. I did this three times and got some out each time I did it.

I repeated this with the rear black tank, the shower grey and the kitchen grey. I discivered that the kitchen grey was also partially blocked too as it drained some before I turned the king flush on.

Having done them all the gauges read zero for each of them so I know that it cleaned them out well. They have not done that in a while even with the black tank flush on the two black tanks.

Thumbs up for the king flush!

It worked as advertised and was easy to use. My rear tank connection did need me to open the slide to get better access but that is a small issue to have to deal with to get a good flush. Glad I have this in my RV kit for when I need it again. I think I will use more often to make sure I don't get a block again or other build up in the tank.


----------

